# Target Corp. (NYSE:TGT)



## InTheMoneyStocks (4 March 2011)

This morning Target Corp.(NYSE:TGT) is trading lower by 0.85 cents to $51.42 a share. The retail giant is declining despite the overall market rally this morning. Short term traders can watch intra-day support around the $51.13 level. This is a very likely short term bounce area. Should that support level fail to hold the $50.00 area could be in play today as the stock is showing weak relative strength intra-day.







Nicholas Santiago
InTheMoneyStocks


----------

